# Ladder Stands???



## ccourtney_99 (Aug 14, 2006)

Im a pretty big guy so would a 15ft ladder stand be sufficient enough for whitetail hunting, or even a ground blind??


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

i'm 6'3" 230, hunt out of 15' ladder stand just fine and dandy. they are suppose to support round 300 hundo, but I'd say they'd go a little further than that. I like ladder stands, easy to set up.

ground blinds work fine too with the right setup

good luck

Tator


----------



## brownitsdown (Aug 13, 2006)

You can always buy the 4ft ladder extension if you want to go higher but once you strap the stand to the tree theres no way its comin down.


----------

